# 7/16 steel



## CornDawg

i have come to prefer the 7/16 steel ball.

the half is too large and 3/8 is too small.

the 7/16 feels sure in the pouch and provides enough punch

-to put a hole in my couch.

i shoot mostly targets. it devastates cans.

but pesky rodents aren't safe, when the missus demands...

what is your preference, your favorite target load size?

do you go by the weight, or the feel, or the prize?

does having a favorite hamper progress when shooting?

i've sampled all sizes and feel finished recruiting.

unfortunately, i've an aversion to lead...

so is this ball multi-purpose, or am i sick in the head?


----------



## jazz

I prefer 9.5 mm / 3/8" as the best feeling under my fingers; but I find 9.5 mm steel a bit too light, and 9.5 mm lead too heavy.. do not what to say...

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Jeb

I gotta agree with you CornDawg. I shoot pretty much only 7/16 (though here we call it 11mm ) chrome steel pachinko balls. Love the size and weight and the chrome stays shiny-shiny. Plus I can get them pretty easily and cheaply from Amazon here. Annnnd... I can often find them on the streets on front of game parlours around town. Free ammo!


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Quoth the Raven "Nevermore."


----------



## CornDawg

i must confess to an affinity more palpable. when i was a lad my mom would place an extraordinary confection in my bag lunch on Fridays, an exquisitely sour gumdrop called "lemonheads." they made excellent catapult ammo then too. on a goof i measured them. sure enough, average 7/16 would be a fair statement.


----------



## JTslinger

I have about 100 of the chrome pachinko balls Jeb used (got them from Jeb) and they are a BLAST to shoot. I would easily shoot them more often if I had more.

Off to simple shot to buy some more 7/16 steel.


----------



## GrayWolf

I have about 300 pachinco balls, but they stay with my machine. Good to know that if I need more that they are easy to find.


----------



## CornDawg

i hope i haven't wandered into something touchy. i'm still relatively new to the activity after a decades long hiatus.

i assumed most rivalry in this sport sourced from the original ott/ttf or tube/band arguments. is there rivalry based on ball size as well? can 7/16 people socialize with, say, 1/4 inch or bb people?


----------



## StretchandEat

I've been wanting to try 7/16.. now I'm sold on getting some.. though to me.. I love the feel and devistation of a 3/8 stainless steel lead filled hex nut.. especially the sound it makes against a squirrels head.. nothing quite like it..


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Agreed here. 7/16" is the "sweet spot" for me.

And now that I'm thinking about it, the need to stock up on some more just became irresistible.


----------



## NaturalFork

I think that larger steel may be more accurate. However I cannot stray from 3/8. (Not yet anyway .. I have about 50 pounds of it)


----------



## Chuck Daehler

You're a poet. Your feet show it. They're long fellows. :rofl:

Nice poem!!! I haven't tried anything but 1/4 and 3/8 steel balls in the ball ammo design...but your choice seems good...but if you are happy with X, then have at X! Each person has their own band preference and from that is often derived the ammo preference. For example, I like strong bands....TBG doubles, non taper, 15mm each for a total of 30mm on each side which is quite strong. I shoot exclusively now only cylinder ammo, shoots as straight as ball and feels better in the pouch. 10mm x 10mm is my choice. I realize most here don't shoot or make cylinder ammo and since I can't buy slingshot ammo here in bananaland, I make it myself. I used to mold 3/8 lead ball, it worked fine but tried cylinder ammo and liked it better. I have a cut off tool...a band saw, and I feed 10mm round black iron stock into it and cut off nice neat little cylinders for a penny each or so., tumble them with lava rock in water for a day or two to round off the edges and that's that.

Don't fear rivalry due to ammo preference...if someone spat rivalry at you because of OTT vs TTF, measure that person with a micrometer instead of a yard stick.


----------



## wll

I shoot lots of 3/8 steel, because it it cheap and flies fast, 280+fps. I also have LOTS of 1/2 " great hunting ammo. But the 7/16 is really a great size.... flies out at about 260+ fps, the same weight as a 5/8" marble, flies flat, yet hits hard.

wll


----------



## CornDawg

Chuck Daehler said:


> You're a poet. Your feet show it. They're long fellows. :rofl:
> 
> Nice poem!!! I haven't tried anything but 1/4 and 3/8 steel balls in the ball ammo design...but your choice seems good...but if you are happy with X, then have at X! Each person has their own band preference and from that is often derived the ammo preference. For example, I like strong bands....TBG doubles, non taper, 15mm each for a total of 30mm on each side which is quite strong. I shoot exclusively now only cylinder ammo, shoots as straight as ball and feels better in the pouch. 10mm x 10mm is my choice. I realize most here don't shoot or make cylinder ammo and since I can't buy slingshot ammo here in bananaland, I make it myself. I used to mold 3/8 lead ball, it worked fine but tried cylinder ammo and liked it better. I have a cut off tool...a band saw, and I feed 10mm round black iron stock into it and cut off nice neat little cylinders for a penny each or so., tumble them with lava rock in water for a day or two to round off the edges and that's that.
> 
> Don't fear rivalry due to ammo preference...if someone spat rivalry at you because of OTT vs TTF, measure that person with a micrometer instead of a yard stick.


Thanks Chuck. The rivalry remark was tongue-in-cheek... 

Interesting that you come at the equation from the band side. I've been basing my bands on the best way to propel that particular ball.

When you say "strong bands" do you mean you're looking for a consistent draw weight throughout, regardless of ammo size/weight?

I don't believe I've ever shot cylindrical ammo; I'll be looking for an opportunity to try it now.


----------



## Rayshot

My preferred is 3/8. When I shoot 7/16 and make the adjustment enjoy it too.

I got sample pack of ten 13/32 from Royal Steel Ball with an order. This is between 3/8 and 7/16. I have yet to give them a go but may be another cat's meow when it comes to ammo size.


----------



## CornDawg

Mr. Rayshot, May I ask how often you encounter ammo size restrictions in competitive shooting? Can a participant generally choose their own?


----------



## Rayshot

CornDawg said:


> Mr. Rayshot, May I ask how often you encounter ammo size restrictions in competitive shooting? Can a participant generally choose their own?


choose your own ammo


----------



## fsa46

Although I shoot all sizes, I guess I'm alone saying 5/16" is my favorite for target shooting with 3/8" a close second.


----------



## flipgun

I shoot from BB to 1/2" steel and marblez. It all depends on what rubber I am using to get down range. 7/16 is a good round.


----------



## TJG1shot

I prefer 7/16 as well 3/8 is to small for my fingers. My hands are large and caloused so I have a hard time feeling the 3/8 shot. I just bought a mold for .490 lead it makes 12 at a time I found out that it is not easy. But I love the say they shoot I was trying to hit a squirel the other day and was aming high and I couldn't believe how high I was the roddent was happy! I havn't waid one yet but I don't think that they are as heavy as the shot calculator says. They are not lube like the ones you buy that may account for something. I do shot 3/8 once in a while because I have a half of a 2lb coffe can full of bearings. I will have to pour them out and pick out the largest ones. Any 7/16 - 1/2" works for me.


----------



## K Williams

Now I have to buy some... LOL


----------



## K Williams

K Williams said:


> Now I have to buy some... LOL


Ordered!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/300-7-16-Inch-G25-Precision-Chromium-Chrome-Steel-Bearing-Balls-AISI-52100-/301069177587?nav=SEARCH

You all starting to put a dent in my wallet. LOL


----------



## CornDawg

K Williams said:


> K Williams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to buy some... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/300-7-16-Inch-G25-Precision-Chromium-Chrome-Steel-Bearing-Balls-AISI-52100-/301069177587?nav=SEARCH
> 
> You all starting to put a dent in my wallet. LOL
Click to expand...

Mr. Masters may send you a bit more for that price: http://simple-shot.com/accessories/steel-slingshot-ammo/


----------



## K Williams

They arrived. ????


----------



## Byudzai

I bought some .44 cal muzzleloader ammo and was delighted with the feel under my fingers. 7/16 = 0.4375 so I bet I would love it. Off to order some! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## oldmiser

I Use 7/16" for Practice target shooting.....Hunting small game is 45 Cal Lead Balls....Both hit hard...

OM


----------



## K Williams

Byudzai said:


> I bought some .44 cal muzzleloader ammo and was delighted with the feel under my fingers. 7/16 = 0.4375 so I bet I would love it. Off to order some! Thanks for the tip!


I ordered two boxes of Hornady lead round balls in .44 cal from MidwayUSA earlier today.


----------



## oldmiser

K Williams said:


> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some .44 cal muzzleloader ammo and was delighted with the feel under my fingers. 7/16 = 0.4375 so I bet I would love it. Off to order some! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered two boxes of Hornady lead round balls in .44 cal from MidwayUSA earlier today.
Click to expand...

You may want to also use track of the wolf for a lead ammo source ...... OM


----------



## K Williams

oldmiser said:


> K Williams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some .44 cal muzzleloader ammo and was delighted with the feel under my fingers. 7/16 = 0.4375 so I bet I would love it. Off to order some! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered two boxes of Hornady lead round balls in .44 cal from MidwayUSA earlier today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may want to also use track of the wolf for a lead ammo source ...... OM
Click to expand...

I've bought brass pipe tobacco containers from them. I'll look for their lead ammo. Thanks.


----------



## TJG1shot

Lately I have been shooting from my coffee can of mixed bearings mostly 3/8 and smaller. I picked outed the larger one's long ago. I have a magnetic dish and just grab the first one I find but my fingers go for the larger size's automatically I am also shooting in my garage due to the outside temp. But I personally shoot better when I can feel the ammo well. If someone can shoot a 1/4" round then more power to them. What ever your setup and ammo size you shoot if you hit what your aiming at more power to you. With the exception of hunting I have only one goal when I hunt with any thing ONE SHOT ONE KILL! i have never taken a shot at animal unless I new the animal would die quickly. That doesn't include rodent's


----------



## K Williams

K Williams said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K Williams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byudzai said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought some .44 cal muzzleloader ammo and was delighted with the feel under my fingers. 7/16 = 0.4375 so I bet I would love it. Off to order some! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered two boxes of Hornady lead round balls in .44 cal from MidwayUSA earlier today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may want to also use track of the wolf for a lead ammo source ...... OM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've bought brass pipe tobacco containers from them. I'll look for their lead ammo. Thanks.
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## romanljc

7/16 is my favorite


----------



## VAshooter

I usually shoot 3/8" and that's what I have the most of. I'm shooting them from my EDC made by Nathan Masters banded with SimpleShot black 5/8" bands. I now have a Dankung General II with small tubes that will shoot 1/4" balls or BB's. Seems I need to fiddle with the small stuff to load it in the pouch but it shoots very accurately if I can get it into the pouch without dropping it. I also have some 7/16ths steel balls that I'm experimenting with. They are easy to load and feel good but seem slower and heavier than the 3/8's balls. I need to readjust my aiming points to shoot them. I don't have the experience that most of you guys do.


----------



## crazyslingshot

what setup do you use for 7/16 steel balls?



CornDawg said:


> i have come to prefer the 7/16 steel ball.
> 
> the half is too large and 3/8 is too small.
> 
> the 7/16 feels sure in the pouch and provides enough punch
> 
> -to put a hole in my couch.
> 
> i shoot mostly targets. it devastates cans.
> 
> but pesky rodents aren't safe, when the missus demands...
> 
> what is your preference, your favorite target load size?
> 
> do you go by the weight, or the feel, or the prize?
> 
> does having a favorite hamper progress when shooting?
> 
> i've sampled all sizes and feel finished recruiting.
> 
> unfortunately, i've an aversion to lead...
> 
> so is this ball multi-purpose, or am i sick in the head?


----------



## mostho

Jeb said:


> I can often find them on the streets on front of game parlours around town. Free ammo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1449699262.649070.jpg


wow


----------



## VAshooter

Jeb,

I'll bet you have Pachinko machines in those gaming parlors. My son in law was addicted to those machines so I bought him one for his birthday.


----------

